# Ca. 1901 Courting Tandem - Identification & Rehab questions



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been looking for a TOC 'courting' rear-steer tandem for a while now, I wished I had snagged the one that sold at Copake a few years ago, then when one came up locally and sold for more than twice what the Copake one did, my interest in having one for myself was heightened. 

I saw one come up for sale in Florida, I imagine some of you saw it as well, and fortunately the owner was convinced to ship it to me here in VA. 

It is a longterm project, I'll probably keep this thread alive through my progress on it but for starters I have a few identification and rehabilitation questions. 
I need to go get more photos of individual parts but most of the hard to find stuff is still there. 

First here is the picture I saw that made me want it. 

Then I have a pic of the front chainwheel - does anyone recognize it?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks a bit Orient-ish although alot of the other componentry doesn't have similarities to your bike. Might be a start though.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 11, 2014)

*Block Chain*

How would you folks treat this block chain? Both chains are in nearly the same condition, apparently different widths though same style of open links. 
Fortunately both chains are in good moveable shape but covered in crud and maybe paint I can't tell. 

I know there are a number of rust & pant removal methods but what is the most common recommended block chain cleaning method? 

I want to try to preserve any blue that is left but remove all the paint and debris. 
I plan on using a stiff toothbrush to detail clean but what would you suggest I use as a bath to preserve the original finish beneath?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 11, 2014)

*More Pics*

More Pics...

Rear double chainwheel(s) - same style of perforation pattern between the large and small, the small wheel in the back is identical to the front. 

One set of handlebars is threaded with a threaded stem and the other is not. 
The second set is stamped with a 1901 Patent 

The steertube linkage is in good shape- both cogs are still in tact as well. There seems to be some bending but I'm going to call it "settled" in the spirit of 100 year old houses. 

There is some script engraved into the bottom of one of the bottom bracket shells, I can't read it, looks like initials and maybe an address to me.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 11, 2014)

*Orient*



Krautwaggen said:


> Looks a bit Orient-ish although alot of the other componentry doesn't have similarities to your bike. Might be a start though.






It does have some frame similarity in the tubing, I can't tell what sort of steer-linkage that one uses and the cranksets look pretty different but those could all be after-market/repairs etc.


----------



## oldbike1891 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Block Chain revival and Tandem ID.*

Jesse, 

Contratulations of entering the world of TOC Tandem addiction ( I have six in various stages, one I have had since 1972)

I just got finished refurbishing the chains on my 1896 Columbia Model 43 Combination (Ladies front) double steer.

Chains were pretty stiff.  Years of dried crud and lack of lubrication. ( maybe last ridden in WW Two). 

I made/modified a special small srewdriver to remove replace the screw holing the links together. Now I have one for the Tandem Kit! Did the same for the chain adjusters on the rear which were slotted screws.

My current favorite solvent/lube to soak and work the chain is automatic trans fluid.  If you do a 50/50 mix with acetone it is an old homemade Pentrating oil.  So you can add some acetone to this also which help to beak up the oxidation.

Use your favorite flat container to soak/work on it.  The tupperware type of container do well to soak and a lipped baking/cookie sheet does well to work on it.  Wear thin Automotive style rubber gloves and just keep working the links back an forth.  LOTS of crud comes out.  Change the fluid to keep somewhat clean but you can pour the trans fluid into a jar, let set , and pour off the clearer stuff to use again for preliminary cleaning.   My chains ere pretty crusty. so I also used sharp utility knife blades to scrap the crude off of the flat parts.  This works on plated parts also.   More controllable and can be less damaging than a wire wheel.  Do this while/after soaking.   When the links are all moving freely,  clean the chain with clean trans fluid.  wipe down.  You can also use denatured alchohal or mineral spirits to clean all the oil and dirt off (not much dirt at this point).  Then use you favorite modern chain lube that does not attract much dirt/dust and keep wipped down.   I did finish mine up with a fine wire wheel to put a slight polish on them.  But there was not much of the original finish as you have.

LOTS of patience needed, but you only need to do once.  

Your Tandem is something nice, high quality.  They were the most expensive in the lines in the 1890's and oughties.  Don't think Orient.  Some Stearns detail, but not the Cranksets.

Go to www.copakeauction. com   Just start with the last actipon this spring and check the online catalouge.  Just keep putting in "Tandem"  in the Catalouge search.  Not tons of them.  So work your way back as far as the online catalouge goes and your will start to see similar frames, cranksets etc.

If you do not see enough, then also put in Saftey or Other single style bike search for TOC bikes auctioned.  Epecially the Ladies safteys as the front of your tandem will be similar to the same swoop as the single ladies saftey of the same manufacturer.  Much of your is familiar, but some manufacturers used similar parts.  The FRAMES however were almost unique to the maker and really a semi custom.

I am up in the DC area as is Velo  Vechio (Ken).  Others up here aslo.  So get this thing rehabed and come up and ride or invite us down.   I am heading to the Wheelmen anual meet in Waukeshaw, Wis. as is Ken. Next year is in Maryland so close enough for you to come with the Tandem.  

Thanks for preserving another tandem and NOT looking at it as a large parts bike.

PS.  I bought the unrestord Stearns Combination double steer tandem at the last Spring Copake auction.
Taking that one slow as it is made of unobtainium.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 12, 2014)

*More Pics & Progress*



oldbike1891 said:


> Jesse,
> 
> Contratulations of entering the world of TOC Tandem addiction ( I have six in various stages, one I have had since 1972)
> 
> ...






Thanks oldbike1891! 
I'm glad to meet another TOC tandem lover and I will look forward to making a trip into DC, I have family in Falls Church so I'll have to motivate a day trip. 
I've got the acetone & transmission fluid but I haven't tried the mixture yet, perhaps tomorrow I'll try it out. 
Fortunately both of these chains are quite free moving but they would benefit from a good soak.  

I took some of that heavy-duty oven cleaner to all the house-painted components, things cleaned up pretty well but there was unfortunately very little nickel left beneath all that paint & rust. It will look good though all put together. 

Fortunately most of the components seem serviceable - one of the stems is slightly tweaked but I'm hoping it isn't noticeable once mounted w/ bars but we'll see. 

A couple more patent date stamps- 1893 & 1897 & a Patent Pending


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 22, 2014)

*Rear Steer Frame*

I've been continuing the process of tearing down this rear-steer tandem 
I've finally broken down the frame to its bare bits- 

I was talking to a friend about the method of frame building utilized for the frame. He explained it as follows: He judged from the lack of braze marks that it was pieced together with forged lugs, brass 'shims' were put in place, and then a hole was drilled into the side of the lug & tube and a nail was put in place as a peg to hold form. It was then put in a furnace where the brass shims created the bonds on the interior of the lugs. 

Pretty fascinating! 

I removed about 5 layers of house and spray paint from the frame & most of the components, excited to find some original nickel underneath it all!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 22, 2014)

*Rear - Double Crankset De-constructed*

I dis-mantled the rear double crankset just to re-grease and re secure everything. 
It is just so nice looking & shows such hand-craftsmanship I had to share.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 11, 2014)

*UPdate*

So it has been a little while since I posted an update - I've been steadily tinkering and working with this tandem and I finally got the ol' girl off her back, on wheels. 

So a couple hurdles: 
- The above-pictured straight stem & dates bars were tweaked- fortunately I had another bar/stem set nearly identical to fit (rear set) 
- I couldn't remove the cog mounted to the rear-steer tube, a bungee and some patience and it wasn't a big problem. 
- This frame is TALL! I installed a 28'' clad set and I could barely mount it without a foot-stool. My solution was to use 26'' balloon, I know not even a hit of correctness but I needed it lower and I am concerned about the jarring and rigidity of taller / narrower and wooden wheels. 

Now I'm going to try to figure out saddles & pedals, soon I'll likely re-install chains. 

Does anyone have any insight into the setting of the cranksets? I've heard discussion about offsetting & / or aligning the cranksets and how it could effect riding. Advice? 

Here are a couple process pictures - 
The look of the Bendix coaster fit the overall rusty finish, the chain sections pictured are the steer tube linkage during cleaning.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

Jesse, Think patent data on bars and crank is 1898. frame lugging and front chain wheel appear to be Crescent. I still have those saddles, never got a response on the pics I sent? Maybe they went in your spam file? bri.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 11, 2014)

*Chainwheels*

Hey Bri (or anyone else) have you seen a photo or a bike in person with a similar chainwheel? The front wheel & the secondary rear chainwheel are the same shape & contour but drilled completely differently so I think it could be a good indicator of company.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Aug 14, 2014)

*Meeting Oldbike1891*

Hey Jesse,

What's your plan for color on the frame? Leave as is or paint it? I see you ahve already met my friend Lee (he's oldbike1891) and is the one I mentioned who is the lover of all things tandem. He's a good resource as are several others on this forum. Nice to see forward progress.

You may alread know the 1890s bikes were being made with the highwheel still in mind and were rather tall riders, some still came with mounting steps. If you were to put 28 in. back on, can you still mount with perhaps a mounting peg? Also what about setting the saddle as low as possible?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 14, 2014)

*buying an inch with a seatpost*

Velo I've been thinking tandem thoughts since I picked this thing up a couple months now. 
I'm at about 5'11 and my girlfriend is down about 5' even. I'm pretty long and i think I can make it work but I've been worried about the young lady being able to hop on and more importantly ride with comfort. 

I've seen some interesting 'ratrod' seatpost bends, reminiscent of the crazy bmx stuff of the 80's. I think I have seen some TOC saddles that resemble a leaf-spring arrangement with some interesting seatposts. Depending on problems I face once mounting a saddle i have considered trying to fabricate a seatpost the turns down and offers a slightly lower angle. 

Frame color is hard to say- I think it would look sad with fresh paint and 5 % nickel, then getting everything re-nickel'd would probably break the bank. I think for now I may just wax it and get it rolling, one day when I've got a heavier budget I may get it back to it's TOC excellence but I'll be happy to 'go a courtin' in any condition.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Aug 14, 2014)

*A Courtin We Will Go ...*

Hi Jesse - Ken here. I recently picked up an Iver Johnson that was big for me and I saw the seat post was turned towards the rear. This produced a downward angle which gets your feet closer to the pedals - a thought in case you can get away with doing that and still have a comfortable fit in the "cockpit." No pun intended.


----------



## oldbike1891 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Seats*



velo-vecchio said:


> Hi Jesse - Ken here. I recently picked up an Iver Johnson that was big for me and I saw the seat post was turned towards the rear. This produced a downward angle which gets your feet closer to the pedals - a thought in case you can get away with doing that and still have a comfortable fit in the "cockpit." No pun intended.




Jesse,

I was riding a 25" Raliegh DL 1 rod brake for awhile.   I am 5'6".  The only way I could ride it was to mount a no spring racing style leather sadle that was almost right to the bar.   Would have been great to mount from the back.   The only way to get off was to stop and lean it sidways.   Ken is right about the 1890's geometry of bikes.  Not so far from the High Wheel.  You ride very upright with a close narrow handlebar ( on some) and sometimes not much room in the cocpit.

Oh, you should be able to get a modern alloy seatpost witht he right diameter stem.  Makes it easy to fit Vintage looking two rail seats.

I got one for a bike from Velo-orange.

A polite 1890's way to ride the ladies front Tandems is to. Have the Lady mount while you hold the tandem, and then you push off with her mounted.  Similar when you dismount.  

Have Fun! -- Lee


----------

